# Babies...



## Hillsvale (Feb 25, 2012)

Put one of our ewes into the lambing pen last night... was thinking she would go tonight but this morning...







pure bred katahdin lambs, ewe and ram


----------



## poorboys (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, I figured mine would go last nite since it got so cold but.....congrats,


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 25, 2012)

CUTE!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  Lovely Mom and babies


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 25, 2012)

So we just went and checked on the babies and they are trying to nurse... however milk is only coming from one side. The other teat doesn't seem to be producing milk. Her udder doesn't seem hot or anything.

Thoughts?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

You probably already made sure both teats had their plugs out...but just in case it slipped your mind in the excitement...thought I'd mention it.  I have one ewe that has major plugs in both teats everytime that take some working on to unplug.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 25, 2012)

yup, the teat is pliable... she is a good milker and the other side opened up on its own... its solid but we have tried milking that side and the lambs have tried to nurse but nada

the lambs seem no worse for wear but obviously there is an issue, she is not is any discomfort at all. Our second ewe is in her lambing pen and perhaps when she lambs we can todd them all into the same pen and perhaps they will get some lamb confusion..

the babies aren't interested in lamb replacer!


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2012)

Love the sweaters!!!  Too cute


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations, so cute


----------

